
Why There’s Hope for the Middle Class (With Help from China) - jseliger
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/17/upshot/why-theres-hope-for-the-middle-class-with-help-from-china.html?hpw&rref=upshot&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region
======
jseliger
I would add too that news like this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11510349](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11510349)
is heartening. The draconian land-use restrictions in important cities have
become so extreme that they're affecting income distributions and people's
ability to lead reasonable lives. I wrote more about that and related issues
here: [http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-
futu...](http://jakeseliger.com/2015/09/24/do-millennials-have-a-future-in-
seattle-do-millennials-have-a-future-in-any-superstar-cities).

